# Icy Sunset



## Chiller (Jan 29, 2009)

A few images from a late evening walk on the ice at the lake. 



 


 


I stayed till nature turned the lights out. It was nice and peacefull, but freezing cold.


----------



## NateS (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice..nice.  It definitely looks peaceful but cold.  I like the second one the best with the little frozen alcove.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful shots! The second is my fave as well, with the curved icepack leading my eye into and through the shot, those interesting 'pancake' ice patches, and the sun just dipping below the horizon.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I think I, too, like the second best, for all the reasons Anty is naming, though I also quite like the many colours reflected on the water in the third and the texture of both water and chips of ice on it.

"Lake" ... so this is fresh water? Not salt water?


----------



## Slaphead (Jan 30, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> "Lake" ... so this is fresh water? Not salt water?



Yes, the canadians have a completely different perception of lakes compared to us europeans. You could quite easily lose Switzerland in a canadian lake. A point that was rammed home to me when a canadian, while pointing at lake Zürich, asked me "what's that river called?".

Love No. 2 Chiller.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually, I wasn't asking this because of the size of the lake, but because of the shape of the ice formations in 2. I would have ascribed such formations to ice forming in salt water myself (maybe quite, quite wrongly so), and not to those in fresh water...


----------



## Slaphead (Jan 30, 2009)

I take your point about the ice formations and salt water, so I checked Lake Ontario (I'm assuming it's Lake Ontario given Chillers location) and according to wikipedia all of the North American great lakes are freshwater.

Wikipedia also talks about the heavy pollution of Lake Ontario, which perhaps could go someway to explaining those weird ice formations, but apparently since the 1970's or so a big clean up operation has been underway and the lake  is practically back to normal.

So keine Ahnung


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice shots Chiller...I presume they were taken somewhere along the north shore of the Golden Horseshoe?
If they were taken in the last few days you must have been damn cold!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm surprised these are in "just for fun".  They're *really* nice.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice shots. I love the colors and the 2nd one is my favorite.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind words.  I appreciate you all taking the time. 



Captain IK said:


> Nice shots Chiller...I presume they were taken somewhere along the north shore of the Golden Horseshoe?
> If they were taken in the last few days you must have been damn cold!


 
_Thanks Cap.  These were taking at the bottom of Manse Road near the filteration plant in Scarborough.  And yeah...it was -38 with the winds.  At one point the heat from my eye fogged up the viewfinder and it froze over. :er:  These ice flow look much smaller in the photograph then in person.  They are about the size of a little kids plastic swimming pool. _



manaheim said:


> I'm surprised these are in "just for fun". They're *really* nice.


_Thanks "Man".   I remember a conversation over in that "Pro" place that said anyone who takes photos for a hobby should post in the Just for Fun gallery, so they are not wasting time signing our guestbook or something like that. ....so I do this for a hobby. _



LaFoto said:


> Actually, I wasn't asking this because of the size of the lake, but because of the shape of the ice formations in 2. I would have ascribed such formations to ice forming in salt water myself (maybe quite, quite wrongly so), and not to those in fresh water...


 
  Thank you Corinna.  Yeah, it isnt salt water.  But very polluted.  It is close to the filteration plant and a nuclear plant. :er:  This is a place I nik named The Wasteland, cause when all this stuff melts in the spring, everything is unearthed.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 30, 2009)

*WOW!!!      :hail:     :hail:     :hail:*

Love them!!! _ Especially the 3rd_.  Wow!!!  Wow!!



(Yeah...about the "_Just For Fun_" forum...._ummm_....if it were up to *_me*...._we'd have a whole gallery devoted to *"Chiller"* !!!!  ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  _Yeah_...I'm a fan!! :blushing:  )


----------



## sleepingdragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. The water looking so icy and the setting sun so warm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TJ K (Jan 30, 2009)

3rd is my favorite followed by numero uno.


----------



## TJ K (Jan 30, 2009)

If you don't mind could you share your settings? Thanks


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2009)

Artograph said:


> *WOW!!! :hail: :hail: :hail:*
> 
> Love them!!! _Especially the 3rd_. Wow!!! Wow!!
> 
> ...


 

_Ahhhhhhhhh....thank you Arto. Your too kind. _




TJ K said:


> If you don't mind could you share your settings? Thanks


 
Thaks so much TJ. 
#1
ISO100
1/5sec
f/22
Canon Rebel, 18-55IS lens
Used a #8 ND grad filter

#2
ISO200
1/250sec
f/10
Canon Rebel 18-55IS @18mm
#8NDGrad filter

#3
ISO100
1/20sec
F/11
Canon Rebel 18-55IS @18mm
#8 NDGrad filter

Post processing was 2 & 3 needed a slight horizon adjustment. I was on ice so getting a 100% accurate level was next to impossible. It was also 
-35(-30American) I shoot in Raw, and adjusted the Brightness/Contrast/Level, and saturation. A slight sharpen on the ice. Cheesy frame is in the actions. 

This is a crap shot, but wanted to show y'all what I was up against with the ice slamming against where I was standing.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 30, 2009)

Chiller said:


> _Thanks "Man". I remember a conversation over in that "Pro" place that said anyone who takes photos for a hobby should post in the Just for Fun gallery, so they are not wasting time signing our guestbook or something like that. ....so I do this for a hobby. _


 
Seriously???  Dude, with your longevity here I don't see how you have to be bowing to what anyone else tells you to do with your posts... and your "hobby" pictures kick the living crud out of my "professional" ones.

SO...

Either I need to check in here more often or you need to break out and post wherever you damned well please.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 30, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Seriously??? Dude, with your longevity here I don't see how you have to be bowing to what anyone else tells you to do with your posts... and your "hobby" pictures kick the living crud out of my "professional" ones.
> 
> SO...
> 
> Either I need to check in here more often or you need to break out and post wherever you damned well please.


 

*Like I said...the man needs his own gallery!!!!*


----------



## polymoog (Jan 30, 2009)

Really beautiful shots, you should have put them in the Landscapes gallery, but luckily we all found them here anyway


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2009)

Nothing fun about these shots. This is serious, sensational stuff. We are not worthy!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.  Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 1, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Seriously???  Dude, with your longevity here I don't see how you have to be bowing to what anyone else tells you to do with your posts...
> 
> SO...you need to break out and post wherever you damned well please.


I completely agree with Manaheim's comments!


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

These are considerably lighter than your usual work.

Not that you need it, I think most if not all have already been nominated by others for POTM but Nicely done.


----------



## invisible (Feb 1, 2009)

Battou said:


> These are considerably lighter than your usual work.


I have the feeling you've never visited Chiller's website. If you are about to visit it, hold on to something steady because it will blown you away.


----------



## Battou (Feb 1, 2009)

invisible said:


> I have the feeling you've never visited Chiller's website. If you are about to visit it, hold on to something steady because it will blown you away.




I have to admit, I know Chillers works from just what gets posted here over in the dark side gallery.


----------



## Artograph (Feb 2, 2009)

3rd photo nominated for Jan. photo of the month!!!!

:O)


----------

